# CareHome 'H' Jan 2015



## LadyPandora (Feb 26, 2015)

This is my first report, so I hope I have done everything correct 
I also feel I have left it long enough from OMJ's report, for you to forget how good his photos were compared to mine 

First off I would like to thank OMJ for taking me, or rather putting up with me.
This is a pretty good place for a newbie, and I'm going to be hard pressed to find anywhere that will top this.
Stunning building outside and in, I can't believe no vandals have touched this place, it really did look like they all got up and left, leaving everything behind 
I kinda got freaked out a bit when I re visited for video footage as there was a bird knocking on the upstairs window constantly for about 5 minutes.
The part I loved about this place was the albums, and the fact that the elderly people there must of been uber cool and loved listening to 80's goth and rock tunes  You can't beat a bit of 'sisters of mercy'.

Anyway, I'll stop chatting and let the photos do the talking. Again, I apologise for my lack of camera skills and please don't flick back to look at OMJ's 



SDC11811 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11822 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11787 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11780 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11781 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11821 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11800 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11796 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11794 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11789 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11791 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11806 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11805 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11788 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr

Thank you for looking


----------



## HughieD (Feb 26, 2015)

LadyPandora said:


> The part I loved about this place was the albums, and the fact that the elderly people there must of been uber cool and loved listening to 80's goth and rock tunes  You can't beat a bit of 'sisters of mercy'.
> 
> 
> SDC11780 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr



Lol. Bowie and The Sisters! That is brill. That's actually a REALLY rare bootleg compilation of early Sisters tracks...nice first report too!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 26, 2015)

Great first report. nothing wrong with that. Shocking wallpaper and curtain combo haha!


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 26, 2015)

A great start, always nice to see a radiogram in a report!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 26, 2015)

Was a pleasure  Well the fun part was running off and leaving you in there on your own 
...and nowt wrong with those photos!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 26, 2015)

OMJ will stop taking you if you keep posting photos better than him  
Fantastic report, look forward to seeing more!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 26, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> OMJ will stop taking you if you keep posting photos better than him



Everyone does


----------



## LadyPandora (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes, you did run off and leave me, on the top floor as well  
I watch far too many horror films for that to be a good thing.
As for the sisters of mercy album being rare, there were two of them. You don't understand how much willpower I had to use to leave them there, that and omj would of killed me, haha.
Thanks guys, you are such a lovely bunch. I was scared hitting the post button for the first time.
X


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 26, 2015)

LadyPandora said:


> Yes, you did run off and leave me, on the top floor as well
> I watch far too many horror films for that to be a good thing.
> As for the sisters of mercy album being rare, there were two of them. You don't understand how much willpower I had to use to leave them there, that and omj would of killed me, haha.
> Thanks guys, you are such a lovely bunch. I was scared hitting the post button for the first time.
> X



Yeh, and you'd still be there too if the car had started! 

I know what you mean about hitting the post button, I still feel like that sometimes...


----------



## smiler (Feb 26, 2015)

I think the damp has got in ,well composed images, the radiogram with a ghetto blaster on top I especially liked, Thanks


----------



## LadyPandora (Feb 26, 2015)

UE-OMJ said:


> Yeh, and you'd still be there too if the car had started!
> 
> Do you see the kind of abuse I have to put up with?


----------



## LadyPandora (Feb 26, 2015)

UE-OMJ said:


> Yeh, and you'd still be there too if the car had started!
> 
> I know what you mean about hitting the post button, I still feel like that sometimes...




Do you see the kind of abuse I have to put up with?

I hope I don't fail on this quote post, lol.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 27, 2015)

Great first report,The first of many I hope and thanks for sharing.


----------



## gingrove (Feb 27, 2015)

Love the shot of the dresser with the warped veneer! Great set thanks for posting.


----------



## marieke (Mar 1, 2015)

Really great pics. You have a good eye for detail, like the bin full of old wooden walking sticks...... cheers


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 1, 2015)

Great location, the exterior is lovely .
Thanks for sharing!


----------

